# Get this damn cat out of my apartment.



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

Listen,
 If anything ever belonged in "off topic" this is it. Not even you DutchDaemon are going to tell me THIS ONE don't belong in "OFF TOPIC" lol. When me and my girl moved into this apartment there was a cat that had a litter of kittens, they were all running amuck outside. Naturally we felt bad. So we felt bad enough to feed them for a little while. I go outside, he's sleeping in my chair. :/ Oh how cute.

 That lasted about a month. Look, I got laid off times are tough, this girl ALREADY has two ferrets which she makes me take care of but thats another story all together. I stopped feeding them about two weeks ago. This morning my numb, (not the ferrets, the cats you idiot, now pay attention!) yes numb, not dumb. The lights are on I swear. Girlfriend left the front door open.. This behavior from the chick who complains about leaving the computers on yet leaves every light on, cupboard doors, front doors no exception, apparently, wide open. 

NO BIG DEAL RIGHT. I shut the door, nothing needs to be said don't want to argue today. Just gonna get my coffee and go back to forums.freebsd.org THANKS for playing. I take two steps towards my bedroom as I sip my coffee and spit it all over the place. Ok ok, that's an exxageration. But I DID stop dead in my tracks. Theres a ******* cat on my bed. Now. That doesn't seem all to bad does it? Just a cute little kitty, wants to be loved, all that bullocks. WRONG. Listen, the things not normal, and he's got an attitude. If I go near him he hisses. 

I fed him he ate a whole god damn bowl of beef stew *my lunch* mind you, trying to be nice here. He eats it in a panic like an ethiopian with a lunch ticket, (no offense meant, just an example I hate those commercials they make me sad   ) anyway, he finishes eating and goes and sits on the couch just chilling like he is paying RENT. I sit next to him ever so slowly, merging little by little, not to "alarm" him. He hisses, goes in the bedroom and lies back on my bed. Oh my, i'm sorry, was it something I said? WTF. This is no normal cat. So hours go by, he's currently hiding behind the bed, I can't get him out, my girlfriend went to work, Leaving me here with two ferrets that cant come out and play (can you IMAGINE.) because now there is a rabid kamikaze cat with an attitude larger than hers. (like I needed to add to that effect.)

And so here I am. This is god's plan for me with this cat tabby-krueger http://www.freakingnews.com/Cat-Terror-Pictures--976.asp inches behind me ready to attack my throat, so close yet so far away and if you don't mind me saying so I think the spicyness of that beef stew I made yesterday just got to him, because it just got to me if you know what I mean. It smells awful. We bought regular cat food its over by the DOOR as well as a little box so he can even drop off whatever he needs on the way OUT. But the god damn cat won't leave. Suggestions welcomed. And not for the girlfriend, for the cat. (I already tried.) Seriously though, I feel bad but I am not about to go stick my face behind the bed it's not your typical bed there's no "under" it it touches the floor completely and hes wedged in between it and the wall. How can I help him    feel more comfortable? I tried playing the guitar but it appears he doesn't like metallica or pantera much, and I don't do country so don't ask the little **** can stay there. Jesus christ on crutches. THe thing won't let me near it, he's crazier than a bag of angeldust.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol. I thought I was reading reddit.

But anyway, I guess it's not an option for you to 'place' the cat somewhere else? Cats are good in 'making a comeback' though. I have a number of strayed cats in my area, I do feed them, let them in the house, but I'll chase them out after they had their happy hours (they'll rush in the minute I open the door back, they just don't get it).

Can't help you much in getting the cat out of your apartment. Plus you feed it well, that's a bonus point for him(is it a dude?) to 'stay' there.

Would you still like to try winning the cat's heart?
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090715160940AAamQM1

There's a saying.. 'When you feed the dogs, they think you're a god. When you feed the cats, they think they're gods". Lol.

And it's bollocks btw


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

lol. If I had to guess it's a she. Not sure where i'm getting that conclusion from. (*clears throat*).. I am feeling brave I seen some videos online where the ferrets are playing with the cats. If the cat don't come out by 11 o'clock, I'm just gonna let the little guys "ferret" the trespasser out. What's the worst that will happen. If I have to I can flip the bed over and stop them. Maybe they will become friends but I sure as hell ain't sticking my head under there to find out for myself. And if it ends up the cat's good with the ferrets it can stay but this needs to resolve before the bigger boss comes home. Just imagine everything tipped over in my apartment and me doing jumping jacks on the bed like a nutjob when she comes home screaming call the cops! This is my life. I wouldn't mind the damn thing if it were playful instead of being all creepy and ninja like. I can hear it right under my head near the floor. Don't give me that scared stuff either, the little **** wasn't scared when he was consuming my lunch lol.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh yea, you mentioned kitten, must be a mom then. No wonder she's a bit aggressive (I got bitten by a mama cat despite that we were close together when she was single). I think she thinks you're a threat to her kids lol. Give her a few gentle strokes if you get the chance. It'll take some time.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

I moved the bed and weeded her out of under there, (wearing two hoodies and a hockey mask. jk jk.. I didn't feel comfortable with the ferret idea thought somebody would get hurt. (most likely me when my sorry ass intervened to break them up.) I managed to give her the cat food finally instead of that beef stew earlier lol (it's all we had) and most of all water it seemed really thirsty. I was able to corner it and give it quite a few pets talking in a calm voice it hissed a bit and my normal reaction was to jump my arm like a skirt making it worse and so i closed my eyes while petting it and it's now in the corner of the bedroom. I did this once before when I got a cat for my son me and him laid next to the bed and the cat was under it for a while but I don't remember it being this long of a time before it came around. This one is terrified. Anyway i'll let you know how she does. At least now I can see the thing. When my girl comes home i'll take a picture of it. I feel bad like I am forcing it to be here but if we in fact like it as a pet, wouldn't it get used to it and be better off in the long run? I know for a fact two of the other kittens got hitt by a car and died. And I think it's spraying or something man it stinks to holy hell then goes away. It only seems to happen when it's really scared. Owning ferrets I know all about the scent glands and stuff but mine are descented do cats have them or something? This is the kitty from hell.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 25, 2010)

What do you mean 'forcing it to be here'? I thought the cat refused to leave.

Well it's a she.. you know the problem with female and hormones and all. Lol. AFAIK only the males like to spray around.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know if it's a girl or boy I didn't check, and don't intend on it right away lol. When I shut the door it couldn't get back out, We kept it in the house and it ran in the bedroom. She wants to keep it. I managed to put on a hoodie a few minutes ago and grab it and held it really tight but safely definietely not hurting it. I restrained it and cleaned its eyes. Talked to it the whole time in a soft voice. It managed to get one scratch out of my hand at first. But its nose was running and It had eye boogers. So thats when I put on the hoodie and grabbed him. I also scratched its nose, rubbed its ears and it seemed to like it. Then my girl got home and was here sitting on the bed and i gently let it go it sat there for a second looked at us and went back under the chair but calmly this time. I hand fed it two pieces of my steak she brouught me home and it ate it up. I think it's starting to come around. I'll know by tomorrow afternoon and keep you posted. I was gonna send you pictures but this girl is addicted to facebooks 'farmville' like the rest of the sheep and won't let me near the laptop. i'll stick some up later.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 25, 2010)

Am always interested in knowing the gender, lol. Sorry about that. Sounds like you've started to get along with the kitty. Great 

And oh yes, cats love getting their ears cleaned.


----------



## Brandybuck (Jan 25, 2010)

Just start vacuuming. Guaranteed to cause kittehs to disappear.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

Nah, to the vacuum, he scratched me good the little bugger with an attitude like that he's a keeper.  I can't wait for him to come around. He got my sympathy the little brut. He's behind the bed again I grabbed a litterbox from the store and I got it next to the bed for tonight hopefully he/she will use it and not the floor. If I can get it trained i'll keep it but I won't be putting up with any of that nonsense.


----------



## J65nko (Jan 25, 2010)

Most posters seem to have a bad ENTER or RETURN key. I am fond of cats and like cat stories, but the lack of whitespace turned me off.

So please add some whitespace when you post.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll second J65nko white space recommendation. 

Having said that even without the white space, I keep comming back to this thread and I don't like cats - unless my dog is chasing them. For some reason the adventures of you and this cat are a compelling story...or maybe it monday and I don't really feel like working...either way where are the pics of you as Jason and cat!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

With a little TLC, this should be quite possible:







P.S.: we are presupposing a living animal, or it would be cheating.
P.P.S.: laptop model may vary; cat too.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2010)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> Just start vacuuming. Guaranteed to cause kittehs to disappear.



Not mine :e They love to be vacuumed 

I have 5 cats, 2 14 year old torties (both female), 2 3 year old blacks (one male, one female) and 1 3 year old tabby (female). 

I've raised several litters with my (now) ex-girlfriend. Do you have an idea of how old s/he is? Males usually don't start spraying until they are sexually active. This is usually the best time to get him neutered. Females normally don't spray but sometimes they do. You will know when they're in heat :e

It's quite easy to spot male/female organs, just have a quick look. 

Anyway, make sure s/he has a litterbox, some food and drink (just plain water will do fine). Don't be tempted to give a cat milk. When they stop suckling kittens will go lactose intolerant, if you give them milk they will get diarrhea. 

Try to pet it, even if s/he ducks away. Keep at it. If s/he ducks away and you leave it they'll start thinking it's correct behavior. Probably not what you want. Entice it with some nice treats. 

There's probably a zillion more things I could write but for now I think this will do.


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 25, 2010)

Umm, cats are pretty much made of meat, right?


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

I caught him again just now, he's been ducked behind the bed since lastnight. I ripped everything apart, caught him and held him down petting him again but he was so scared I just let him go around the house again and who knows where he is now.

 Theres is food, theres water, a litter box to crap in and it's raining outside. I am just gonna back off and see what he does if this doesn't level out in a day or two tops I am just gonna set him free again. 

As for the whitespace in my previous posts, and the people who let me know, I didn't realize it was so serious or hurtful on the eyes. My fingers tend to ramble on and my posts get so big that usually the last thing I want to do is make it bigger with 30 enters. 

But at least it's bigger and cleaner on the eyes your right. Spelling is one of my stronger points. Formatting and punctuation "are not" lol. Sorry. Pics will come when my chick comes home with her phone. I have a cheap NOKIA.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Umm, cats are pretty much made of meat, right?




You are a strange little man. We are going to get along just fine. But i'll pass on the cat-kabobs. (they give me gas.)


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 25, 2010)

My sister's old cat used to ride around on top of the vacuum when it was on staring at the light on the floor.

I like cats, and in fact am a 'cat person' much more than a 'dog person'.  However, feeding strays like that is asking for trouble.  My animal loving hippie neighbor felt bad for the one stray cat in the neighborhood the summer before last and started feeding it.  We were up to 6 cats at one point.  Wake up at night to the sounds of them either fighting or having sex, they clawed up the screen on my front storm door so that it no longer keeps bugs out of the house, they lay under our cars (waiting for one to get sucked into the engine), walk all over our cars (paw prints all over), and my yard is their litter box.  I was working on an electrical problem in my boat last summer and was going back and forth from the garage to the boat with tools/equipment, never being more than about 15' from the door.  The next morning, ditz-brain comes over and says that one of her stray cats is trapped in our garage!  Stupid thing went in while I was working on the boat!!!  If I didn't live in the city near old people with nothing better to do than spy on other people with binoculars from their window, I would have a few less 22 shells and there would be no cats.  What I really wish is that I could borrow one of the coyotes that are around a co-worker's house...  

One thing to watch out for with cats, especially a stray, is that they love chewing on things.  Particularly wires that connect computer components together.  My buddy had every wire in his system shredded by a cat his g/f let in his house, except the power cord.  It was chewed on a bit, but it must've gotten a zot because there was only one place where the wire was visible.  Rubbing dish soap on them and letting it dry supposedly makes them not chew on them, but also makes them emit a steady stream of liquid poo for the next two days.  (According to his g/f.)

The strong smell you're smelling, if it's the same as the cat my sister had when she was married, indicates that it has a urinary tract infection and is urinating on your carpet/bed/anywhere else it is.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 25, 2010)

inurneck said:
			
		

> I caught him again just now, he's been ducked behind the bed since lastnight. I ripped everything apart, caught him and held him down petting him again but he was so scared I just let him go around the house again and who knows where he is now.








"I will love him and squeeze him"


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

*inurneck would like to thank you for this useful and inspiring post.*

 LOL oh man. 
From what I know it was one litter around here and most of them have been picked up, or unfortunately run over. (I haven't seen them in a while this is the only one left.) He isn't peeing everywhere because it don't smell all the time just when he's freaked and then it goes away.

 And that's the first thing I plan on getting under control is the littler box once he's stable. I mentioned that earlier I won't tolerate it. But your right that's how it happened we felt bad.

 They were so tiny and helpless. I would never let it get to that point you mentioned though. Not in a hundred years. Thanks for the info however.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> "I will love him and squeeze him"



LOL I know I sounded like a freak but if I don't restrain the little shat he cuts my hands all up. I had to wear a hoodie with the sleeves over my hands. Thanks for the image and reminder of that cartoon that was funny. hahaha.


----------



## Floyd (Jan 25, 2010)

A colleague told me that her cats are exactly like that:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 25, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Males usually don't start spraying until they are sexually active. This is usually the best time to get him neutered.



Then the yellow cat at my place must be sexually active all the time. Lol. Thought they do that to mark their 'territories' (yea right, my car tires, front door,etc).

Last time I had one of the strayed cat neutered and one day my brother came home and said.. "Hey I thought you had him spayed?"

"Yea"

"Then why is he humping a cat outside?"

"Spayed means he can't make babies anymore, not that it killed off his sexual desire."


Doesn't it work that way?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Then the yellow cat at my place must be sexually active all the time. Lol. Thought they do that to mark their 'territories' (yea right, my car tires, front door,etc).


They very much do so indeed once they get going x(

To get rid of it don't go chasing him with a water hose or something sinister like that 
At worst you'll make him afraid of you, at best he won't spray... when you're around, but as soon as you leave...

If a male feels at ease with his 'territory' he won't spray. As soon as he feels threatened (by another cat i.e.) he'll start marking. So the trick is to pet him often and keep the litterbox nice and clean :e


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 25, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> To get rid of it don't go chasing him with a water hose or something sinister like that



Are you my neighbour? Lol.. jk 

No, I didn't chase the cat away with water hose. Well I understand his position, with me petting other cats as well he's probably trying to win a territory by spraying. I always thought it's more like a habit. Will neutering get rid of that bad habit?

Besides, he's the only cat with the balls, the rest were spayed. That ought to make him more superior. Lol.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 26, 2010)

*thinks of South Park*  You can always start 'cheesing'.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 26, 2010)

At the end of last summer I took 1 kitty from street near my temp job to my GF house...
That cat already was used to people. At first I was very worried that it would pee everything around....
First day, I showed her the box with sand 3 times, by putting it into box...
I was very surprised, that cat understand what I mean, and it never pee on floor etc... it either goes to box or goes outside.

A very smart cat. I took it when it was about 4-5 months old.
Also at first I was scared from it, because I didn't know what would her reaction be over night... you know unusual place, probably scared.

I got lucky... cat is very nice, it doesn't like being held in hands, but it never scratches, it even waits for someone to wake up, and let her out, unlike previous cat, that would start to miaow until you let him out.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 26, 2010)

ah and also, very funny thread...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> I always thought it's more like a habit. Will neutering get rid of that bad habit?


It depends, some cats will keep spraying even after they've been neutered. But as I said, make him feel comfortable and he won't feel the need to spray.



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> At the end of last summer I took 1 kitty from street near my temp job to my GF house...
> That cat already was used to people. At first I was very worried that it would pee everything around....
> First day, I showed her the box with sand 3 times, by putting it into box...
> I was very surprised, that cat understand what I mean, and it never pee on floor etc... it either goes to box or goes outside.


Cats are 'potty trained' by default :e
In all seriousness, a cat is a very proper and clean creature. As long as you make sure the box is nice and clean s/he will use it.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 26, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> I always thought it's more like a habit. Will neutering get rid of that bad habit?


I don't mean to offend you or anyone else, but I don't understand you people. It's not a bad habit. It's what cats do, *naturally*. If you do that you're harming him and his cat "Self": you're "decatifying" him.

Yeah, cats mate and fight all the time. They mark their territory on your cars, walls, etc. So what? Are they destroying property? Are they really bothering you in your sleep?
If they're domestic cats and you provide the appropriate environment, they won't urinate or defecate in your house or damage your furniture.

Besides there's no danger of overpopulation if you let them live their lives naturally. There was this cat more than 10 years ago, and virtually all the cats in the neighborhood are his children, and grand children and grand grand children. We've seen countless generations of cats.
They "kill" each others, they get hit by cars, an epidemic decimates most of them from time to time, and if it doesn't, winter takes care of it. In the end the best win and survive and natural equilibrium is restored.

Let animals live their lives.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> I don't mean to offend you or anyone else, but I don't understand you people. It's not a bad habit. It's what cats do, *naturally*. If you do that you're harming him and his cat "Self": you're "decatifying" him.


I understand what you are saying but cats need to be spayed or neutered. Besides, I think 5 cats is enough. I really, really don't want anymore. Especially not if you think 1 male, 4 females and an average 4 kittens per litter. That'll be 21 cats in a year. Those will get litter of their own.. etc.. 

It's called domestication. It's also called, keeping my sanity :e


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I've never had cats that I really *pet* as in keeping them in the house, potty train them and stuff. These are strayed cats, and am just feeding them (or I can leave them starving, naturally).

I live in an apartment, I can take it when the cat sprayed at my door grill, but how long can I stand when the cat starts pooping in front of my neighbour's door? Or should I rephrase, how long can the neighbours stand it before blaming me for feeding some hungry strayed cats (which they already did anyway)?

It really depends on the situation, sometimes I do feel bad for sending off the cats for spaying, but I don't think I'd rather see some hungry little kittens wandering off before getting hit by a car either. Cats don't have the 'pill', nor family planning


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Cats don't have the 'pill'


Actually, there are birth control pills for cats. They work in a similar fashion as the human variant, except the dosage is once a week


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 26, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Actually, there are birth control pills for cats. They work in a similar fashion as the human variant, except the dosage is once a week



Oh wow, they do? Lol. That's cool :e


----------



## Beastie (Jan 26, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Well, I've never had cats that I really *pet* as in keeping them in the house, potty train them and stuff. These are strayed cats, and am just feeding them (or I can leave them starving, naturally).


These animals were survivors for ages before humans even got out of their caves. You really think they'll all starve to death if you don't spoon-feed them?
They'll do if they get used to getting fed and petted by humans and they lose their hunting instinct/habit, in other words when you make them dependent on you.
Otherwise, they'll be hunting birds, rats, lizards, scorpions, centipedes, whatever they find. Sometimes even for fun and sports as it seems. That's what mothers teach the kitten during their first couple of months.

As I said earlier, I've seen countless generations of stray cats. Some of them died of diseases or hit by cars. But I haven't seen many just lying there, starving. We frequently feed them, but it's usually not enough at all and the Alpha Males and Females take the biggest parts and the others get the rest and complete their meals in dumpsters and drink from rain puddles and the canal.




			
				sixtydoses said:
			
		

> how long can the neighbours stand it before blaming me for feeding some hungry strayed cats (which they already did anyway)?


I've let a few in, and they never marked their territory inside (there was no other cat at the same time) or damaged anything. The "worst" they did was running everywhere and exploring, and hiding behind the computer. I was more worried they'd get electrocuted than anything else.

If these are strayed cats you're feeding, then they're not legally "yours". Even if you feed them. All you can be charged with is the pain in the ass neighbor crime. :e


----------



## roddierod (Jan 26, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Otherwise, they'll be hunting birds, rats, lizards, scorpions, centipedes, whatever they find. Sometimes even for fun and sports as it seems.



I don't like cats, but my daughter does so she feeds this one stray and even set up a little bed and enclosure for it on our porch - it really get exciting when I bring my Rottweiler out for a walk!

Anyway, one cool thing I saw this cat do was hunt snakes. After it catches them it would bring the snake back to the porch and proceed to torture it. It would pick it up in it mouth then slam it down. Then it would bat the snake around with it paws knocking all around the porch. Then it would wait for the snake to move - then pouch on it and start all over. I watched it do this for 20 minutes or more. Then it ate the snake.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 26, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Yeah, cats mate and fight all the time. They mark their territory on your cars, walls, etc. So what? Are they destroying property? Are they really bothering you in your sleep?



So what???  Really?  So what?!?? You tell me that you wouldn't mind it if a mangy cat went in your garage while you were working 10 feet away and took a massive crap under the fishing cart?  Or clawed your front screen up so that your house then fills up with bugs?  (Yes, I caught one of the SOBs doing it at about 2:30 am - I was up watching TV and thought somebody was egging my house; turns out it was the cat hurling itself at the door and trying to claw it's way up the screen.)  It's so bad that I cannot walk the the back of my own yard without watching where I step because I'll step in cat crap.  And yes, they not only wake myself up, but neighbors 2 doors away have said they've been woken up by them as well.  This happens 2-4 nights a week and from 1-3 times a night when it happens - very conducive to restful sleep indeed.  I've been waiting for them to get into the cabin area of my boat and rip out the wiring; they do that and in the city or not, they're going away.

Cats are animals, not people, no matter how much PETA and like people wish to ascribe human characteristics/values/emotions to them.  If you want to take care of a stray animal, great!  Take it in and care for it as you would any other pet.  (Of course my neighbor can't do this as her cats hate the strays.  Gee, wonder why that could be?  Just because she spends 2+ hours a night in the garage with them and now basically ignores her pet cats?)  When you feed any stray animals, make beds for them in your garage, and leave your garage door open 24x7 for them so that they can come and go as they please, you're creating a problem.  I don't know what happened to the rest of the stray cats we had, but we're down to 3-4 strays around my house now; I thought I was going to be hip-deep in cats by the end of this past summer the way things were going.

If you go by the theory that nature will thin them out, then you're not taking into account the fact that humans interfere with nature.  If we hadn't, there would be more than enough natural predators in my area to make sure that the stray cats are either thin enough or wary enough to not be a problem.  We had one stray cat in the area for about 5 years before my hippie freak neighbor fed it; it wasn't a problem until she did.  Instead of seeing the stray cat and thinking that it was cute, I now hate it.  Every day when I come home from work, I try to speed up and aim for the stray cats if they're in/crossing the road.  She is the reason my attitude has changed to be exact opposite from what it was.  I never used to feel this way and would go out of my way to avoid hitting an animal.  My instructor almost failed me during driver's ed because I slowed way down for an animal in the road; now I swerve trying to hit one if I have the chance.





			
				roddierod said:
			
		

> Anyway, one cool thing I saw this cat do was hunt snakes. After it catches them it would bring the snake back to the porch and proceed to torture it. It would pick it up in it mouth then slam it down. Then it would bat the snake around with it paws knocking all around the porch. Then it would wait for the snake to move - then pouch on it and start all over. I watched it do this for 20 minutes or more. Then it ate the snake.



That is one freakin awesome cat dude!!!     You should take a video of this and put it on youtube.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

All the more reason to get your cat spayed. 
I like cats and the occasional neighbors cat too but real strays can be a problem. A big problem. 
Letting nature take it's course will mean loads of cats. They can eat almost anything. Even though they're so-called domesticated they're still predators. 
Roddierod's snake story confirms it and I've watched similar with all sorts of other animals, mice, birds, frogs even insects and spiders.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 26, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> These animals were survivors for ages before humans even got out of their caves. You really think they'll all starve to death if you don't spoon-feed them?


There are thin starving cats that are dependent on human beings to feed them (am not the only person who feeds them).




> I've let a few in, and they never marked their territory inside (there was no other cat at the same time) or damaged anything. The "worst" they did was running everywhere and exploring, and hiding behind the computer. I was more worried they'd get electrocuted than anything else.


Lucky you. Well in my case I only had one cat that likes to spray around, and one cat that likes to poo around x( . The rest are good kitties.




> If these are strayed cats you're feeding, then they're not legally "yours". Even if you feed them. All you can be charged with is the pain in the ass neighbor crime. :e


While I can do that, it's just not appropriate..


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 26, 2010)

Simple man. Get a dog. Preferably a hungry one.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2010)

Is that cat out of the apartment yet?


----------



## inurneck (Jan 27, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is that cat out of the apartment yet?



To say the least which is exactly what I am going to do. At exactly 12:34am I went to go find him and I did behind my couch, I went to go pick him up, he allowed me and he looked at me, I looked at him and in a calm voice said hey how's it going little g_.. 

No ambient noises nothing to scare him, out of nowhere he hissed went on a clawing frenzy on my arm and also bit my hand. I suggest you close this thread before PETA gets involved the cat's in a better place and doesn't have to worry about going hungry any longer. 

I gave him all the time and comfort he needed, honestly we don't have a lot of money right now we went without some minor things to get him the litter, catbox etc. It's all in the dumpster now. 

Close the thread don't ask questions you do not want to hear the answer to. Don't take in strays no matter how cute they look or how gullible your woman is either.

 What a day I hope I start foaming at the mouth. I didn't deserve that. You may close this thread.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2010)

Too bad. Get that bite checked out for rabies.

[ closed ]


----------

